# Chris Jenkins powerlifting training log for WPC Ireland show



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

So here is the start of my training log, I thought it would benefit my training if I keep a log here. I can read over what I have trained and would appreciate any help, advice or comments. Main goal is to get bigger and stronger for next season.

Wed's 2nd of december 2009

squat (raw)

60kgx10, 100kgx10, 140kgx5, 180kgx5, 180kgx5, 220kgx5, 220kgx5, 220kgx5

Metal pro brief - After a contest I always put my old Metal pro briefs on, not very tight but a little protection for my groin and hips.

240kgx3, 240kgx3, 240kgx3

front squats

100kgx12, 100kgx12, 100kgx12

Standing calve raises

5 sets of 20 reps

Ahola crunches

3 sets of 20


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice one bro. Hope everything is going well

after the Worlds.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes thanks Martin, arms are a bit sore. I suffered a bit with tendonitis, I have my arms narrow on the squat helps keep me upright but its a bugger for tendonitis 

Nice to get back to the gym after the comp, what show do you plan to do next mate?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I know what you mean, I get it in my bicep and front delt bad. That's why I only took two attempts on bench at the worlds.

Not sure really, I want to get back on the platform soon! Not sure if I can afford to go to Irish yet may have to wait to see what qualifiers are on here.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Either that or do the South East bro, watched your 400kg squat and it was an excellent lift. Your 320kg deadlift was so easy, looking forward to seeing your numbers next year. Be a good year for us both touch wood


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Right - I'm subscribed

Need to learn from the experts asap


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Are you going to throw up a diet in here too mate?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Are you going to throw up a diet in here too mate?


Hopefully not literally..... :lol:

Subscribed. I need to learn a few things.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I had not planned on adding my diet but it could be worth posting  Thanks very much for showing some interest. It will only benefit me to have a second opinion on my training.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Monday 7th of december 2009

Bench workout

Bench press

Bar x10, 60kgx10, 100kgx5, 120kgx5, 140kgx5, 145kgx5, 145kgx5, 145kgx5

close grip (16 inch)

100kgx5, 100kgx5, 100kgx5

James extensions

3 sets x 15 reps - this exercise is basically a lying tricep extension but instead of pushing the elbows back I bring them forward. I have found this exercise helps with my shirted bench. When I'm trying to touch a weight I sometimes have to bring it to the top of my belly to get it to touch. I find since doing it my wrists and triceps are stronger and find it easyer to touch with my opener.

Ahola crunches

4 sets of 15, 20, 30 & 40 reps


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Tues 8th of december 2009

Hypers using bands

red band x 15 reps, blue band + 10kg disk x 15 reps, blue + green band + 20kg x 15 reps

Pulldowns with narrow attachment

3 sets x 15 reps

crunches

3 sets x 20 reps

Tyre flip - 6 flips with a 400kg tyre, didnt take long to complete but I use this as a little cardio for my training. I didnt use a belt either to really tax my core. The hypers get my lower back sore jesus!!! I moved fast through my sets and this workout was completed in 45 minutes. I will train legs heavy tonight and I dont feel that tired from this session.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Chris,

Is this the qualifier here that Sams organising for March? I hope the trainings going well, and hopefully il catch you when your over.

Steve.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Hello Steve mate, yes it is. Have you seen Sam's lion yet? I'm looking forward to it to be honest. Will be interesting to see what Kyle lifts, he will do a big total soon!! I will see you at the show Steve, thanks again pal


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah, the enclosure can be seen from the door of the gym.

If Kyle can put his lifts all together it should be interesting. Maybe when its our own mono-lift and benches theyll be there on the day. Im looking forward to it too, itl probably be the last day before my pre-comp diet starts


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I think Kyle will be more relaxed on Sam's kit and he should get a good total out. I'm really looking forward to the show, I'm sure it was Sam's monolift they used at the GPC worlds. I will bring some jaffa cakes so we can celebrate your last day of eating nice food mate 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

wed's 9th

squat session

bar x5, bar x5, 60kgx5, 100kgx5, 140kgx5, 180kgx3, 220kgx3, 240kgx2, 260kgx1, *280kgx1 pb no suit or wraps

All sets done 2 inches below depth bar the last set was deep maybe 1 inch below depth. I know it sounds silly but I squated 370kg on my last attempt at the worlds and it seems to have made my groin more flexible. I have never gone that deep with such a heavy weight. I seem to hit depth much easyer now and it feels natural and I have more power from the bottom.

standing calf raises

5 sets x 15 reps

crunches

4 sets 15 reps


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Good squatting pal. Il be there on the day too, helping out and my sponsor is also sponsoring the event so il be representing them too.

I think there will be some good lifts on the day, and look forward to meeting all the guys again. Keep up the good preps pal.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Chris,

How do you squat raw? Do you bring your stance in alot?

I've found these last two weeks of heavy raw work is making my quads sore as hell.

M


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I remember Andy Bolton telling me he brings his stance in closer after a contest when he lifts raw to avoid injury. I keep in the same stance maybe a little more narrow but same style. I get really sore from squating raw on my outer thigh the most and glutes, grin and bare it mate. What ever your doing its working, I find going really narrow but still keeping my feet pointing out helps my deadlift. I have started doing sumo pulls and they have pushed my raw squat up


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Friday 11th december

deadlift session (raw)

60kg x5, 60kg x5, 100kg x5, 140kg x5, 180kg x3, 220kg x3, 240kg x3, 240kg x3, 260kg x1

seated rows (Hammer strength machine)

3 sets x 12 reps

hanging leg raises

3 sets x 20 reps

standing alternate curls

4 sets 12 reps


----------



## mikeymo (Jul 7, 2007)

hey mate, do you know when your benching with a shirt, do you use the wooden boards? just wondering because new to using a shirt and wondering whats the deal with the boards and how they'l help you and when to introduce them into training as theres so many differnt sizes.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

mikeymo said:


> hey mate, do you know when your benching with a shirt, do you use the wooden boards? just wondering because new to using a shirt and wondering whats the deal with the boards and how they'l help you and when to introduce them into training as theres so many differnt sizes.


Yes mate, I started last night with 2 boards, I follow something like a Big Iron template. Shoot for a heavy raw pb followed by a pb in kit, some weeks I feel crap in the gym so I go for what I can do on that day, I try and get the best out of each workout and stick to what I have planned in my head that being said our workouts dont always go to plan. I try and go by feel, I do find if I get a number in my head the day before the workout I tend to get it or close to the number. For the next few weeks I will be using a 2 board to get my triceps stronger, I figure in the bench shirt I have now I need atleast 275kgs to touch high on the chest at the moment my triceps are not strong enough to bench 275kg so I will hit the boards until I can get atleast 290/300kg off a 2 board then I should be able to take down 275kg and get a touch higher on my shirt. At the moment I can touch with as light as 220kg but I have to bench it to my belly. Touching this low on the belly doesnt give you the full benefit from the shirt and puts a lot of stress on your wrists, handy if you want to get a light opener to touch and not bomb.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

dc55 said:


> Impressive lifts mate and congrats in worlds.
> 
> Do you have any type of routine? Ie 5rm3rm1rm etc etc


Thanks very much mate, I like following the Big Iron boys routines. They seem to have the suited lifts nailed, they squat heavy once a week and are about 6 weeks out from a contest all year round. I tend to hit singles doubles fives or triples depending how I feel. Staying in that rep range every week tends to keep me primed to go heavy, at first I seemed to be fatigued but I have adapted to training this way and it suits my body.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

mon 14th december

Bench workout

Bench (raw)

barx10, barx10, 60kgx10, 100kgx5, 125kgx5, 147.5x5

Bench shirt(shirted 2 board)

180kgx2,200x2, 220x2, 230x2, 240kgx1

James press

4 sets of 10, 10, 8, 8

pulldowns (Chuck V style with narrow attachment)

4 sets 12 reps


----------



## mikeymo (Jul 7, 2007)

so do u only use 2 boards when using a shirt?, is 2 boards the best height to hit your triceps hard or is it different for everybody else because or length of arms, would you go through the full range of different sized boards through ur bench cycle aswell?. wow 275kg is a mental weight, is that what ur hoping to hit in next comp? good luck with it by the way dude


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice work mate.

Realy like reading your training as it gives me a few

good ideas.

400k tyre is a nice flip :thumbup1:

Cant wait to compete against u at the southern qualifier.

:innocent:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

For now I'm just going to stick with a 2 board buddy, I have long arms and this height seems to work my triceps the best. I find this height works my sticking point, I would like to think with a bit of extra bodyweight 275kg is a realistic goal. Seems that as my shirted bench goes up so does my raw bench but I have been working the two together each workout.

Thanks very much Tat I'm not sure what shows I plan to do next year but I will be competing in strongman. Is this your first one mate? You will love it bro


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

No its not my first comp mate,i`ve been propping the rest up for

about the last 4-5yrs lol.

Your right tho i love it thats why i keep competing.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

weds 16th of december

squat session

Squat: (raw)

Bar x10, bar x10, 60kg x5, 100kg x5, 140kg x5, 180kg x3, 220kg x2

briefs:

260kg x2, 280x2, 300kgx2

standing calf raises

5 sets x15 reps

Nice quick workout, I plan to move my raw squat up a notch every week along with my suited squat. Feel strong with just briefs on at the moment and I will add 2/3 extra sets with wraps over the next few weeks. I will add on an extra set each week to let my body become accustomed to the extra sets with wraps. I dont plan to use my suit until the start of january. I feel the best way to train the equipped lifts is to work them week in week out all year. As long as I go heavy raw first I'm having the best of both worlds.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

friday 18th dec 2009

deadlift workout

deadlift

60kgx10,60kgx10,60kgx10 100kgx5, 140kgx5, 180kgx5, 220kgx3, 240kgx2, 260kgx4, 140kgx5

pulldowns

4 sets x 10 reps

seted rows

3 sets x 10 reps

weighted crunches

4 sets 10, 20,30, 40 reps

Gym was very cold tonight and I was feeling tired. Wanted to call it a day on 240kg but I was issued a challenge by my much bigger training partner and finised with 260kg. Next up is heavy bench raw followed by heavy bench in my shirt.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

TAT 70 said:


> Nice work mate.
> 
> Realy like reading your training as it gives me a few
> 
> ...


Your the experienced athlete aren't you Will :thumb:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

bulkaholic said:


> Nice to follow another power log. Entering first PL comp in feb so will be looking for inspiration and ideas:thumbup1:
> 
> Big congrats at worlds. Looked at results yesterday and was impressive numbers there!


Thanks very much bro, you will enjoy it. What I would say is try and make every squat, bench or deadlift in training the same as you would in competition.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

23rd of december

squat & deadlift session - gym closed due to holidays, so I thought I would get some work done on both lifts.

squat

bar x10, 60kgx10, 60kgx10, 100kgx5, 140kgx5, 180kgx5, 220kgx3,

briefs

260kgx2, 290kgx2, 290kgx2, 290kgx2

deadlifts / briefs

60kgx5, 100kgx5, 140kgx5, 180kgx5, 220kgx5, 260kgx2

standing alt dumbell curls

5 sets 20, 15, 10, 8 arms on fire after this set. Stretched them out by hanging on chin bar.

hanging leg raises

3 sets x 20 reps

Did some plyometrics and had a mess around jumping over things in the gym.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

26th of december

I must be mad, but I got the tyre out and had bit of a mess around. Six flips with no rest then a 20 metre sprint repeated three times. Then I did a barrel load on to a makeshift platform I have at home. Nice change from normal training followed it up with six sets of cleans for doubles, last set to failure with 60kg. I had to burn my xmas pudding off some how, my family tried killing me off with a massive xmas dinner


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

mon 28th of december

bench workout

bar x10, barx10, 60kgx5, 60kgx5, 100kgx5, 120kgx3, 150x5

bench shirt with 2 board

200kgx2, 220kgx2, 242.5kgx2, 257.5kgx2

Triceps getting stronger off 2 board, will go for a heavyer weight raw for 3 reps next week and the following week try a single for my top set before putting my bench shirt.

Seated dumbell press

5 sets 20, 15, 12, 10 and 8reps

James extensions

3 sets 10 reps

find these help when I bench to my belly and with my lockout.

hanging leg raises

5 sets of 20 reps

20 minutes cardio on rowing machine, I tend to do my cardio on a different day but felt good so added it in for a change, after the high reps on shoulders I thought why not kill myself good and proper


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Martin Jones said:


> Your the experienced athlete aren't you Will :thumb:


 :lol:

U staying up with the big boys then Martin ?

Nice xmas work Chris .


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Great stuff chris- will subscribe to this thread- the first one ever !!!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much mate, hoping to make next year a good one. Really enjoying keeping a log, gives me a chance to go back over what I have trained.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Chris,

Got myself an Ace shirt at the Worlds - got into it for the first time yesterday.

Ha ha, I take it you spent a long time breaking it in? It's a beast and even more of a beast to get off.

M


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes mate ha ha, its not fun getting the damn thing on. My training partner has a grip like a gorilla so comes in handy pulling it off 

I'm used to my arms being bruised (LOL)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

weds 30th december 2009

squat session

squat

Bar x10, bar x10, 60kgx10, 60kgx5, 100kgx5, 140kgx3, 180kgx1, 220kgx1, 260kgx1

half suit/ no wraps

330kgx1, 360kgx1 *pb for half suit no wraps

Narrow squat

100kgx5, 160kgx5, 220kgx5

leg press (very light sets) Didnt rest the weight at lockout used a fast pace but strict reps, minute rest between each set.

5 sets x12 reps

Standing calf raises

6 sets x 12reps in between each set standing raises off 20kg disk no rest from set 1-6

One hell of a burn in my legs after calves, I hate lactic acid 

Ahola crunches

4 sets 20, 30, 40, 50 reps with 5kg disk behind head


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Kin hell Chris thats a massive squat :thumb:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks pal... Need to start using the knee wraps now, should get a lot more in time.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4th of january 2010

Bench session

bar x10, bar x10, 60kg x10, 100kgx5, 120kgx3, 150kgx5, 157.5kgx4

bench shirt (off 2 board)

200kgx2, 220kgx2, 250kgx2, 257.5kgx2

close grip bench

100kgx5, 140kgx5, 140kgx2.

Incline fly

3 sets 12 reps - light weight

James extensions

3 sets 10 reps

standing alt bicep curls

3 sets x12 reps

weighted hanging leg raises

4 sets x 20, 15, 12, 10

Long session but I enjoyed it, hadnt trained for four days. Decided to skip deadlifts the friday before to give my back a much needed rest.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

weds 6th of januay 2010

squat workout

squat

bar x10, bar x10, 60kgx5, 100kgx5, 140kgx5, 180kgx3, 220kgx2, 240kgx2, 260kgx2

half suit & knee wraps

320kg2, 340kgx2, 340kgx2, 340kgx2.

Felt very strong on my heavyer sets, took some time to warm up. I did my warm up sets with a slower movement on the way down. The last thing I want is an injury. My training partner Andrew Stone was looking very strong tonight. Andrew competes with the BDFPA, He impressed the hell out of me tonight.

Narrow squats no belt

100kgx2, 140kgx2, 200kgx2, 215kgx2

Leg press (narrow foot stance)

3 sets 12 reps - did them with a light weight and with a fast/strict pace. Minute rest in between each set.

Hanging leg raises

4 sets x 20 reps


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Friday 8th jan 2010

deadlift workout

deadlift- no suit or belt

60kgx10, 100kgx5, 140x5, 180x5, 220x5, 260x5, 260x5, 260x5

chins-bodyweight

3 sets 12, 10, 10

seated rows

3 sets 15, 12, 10, 8

weighted crunches

4 sets 40, 30, 20, 10


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

As of today will be changing my training a little to prepare for the Bodypower expo. I will be taking a shot at Vadim Dovganyuk's European bench record of 300kgs, glad to see my European deadlift record at 82.5kg is now on the list. http://www.worldpowerliftingcongress.com/


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

11th of jan 2010

bench workout

bench

60kgx10, 60x10, 100kgx5, 125kgx3, 150kgx3, 160kgx3, 160kgx3, 160kgx3

bench shirt

220kgx3, 240kgx3

close grip ( 16 inch grip)

100kgx3, 140kgx3, 162.5kgx3

incline flys

3 sets 12, 10, 8

tricep extensions

3 sets 12, 10, 8

lat pulldowns

3 sets 20 reps - this set was a killer

1 hour of judo with Chris James.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

weds 13th of january 2010

squat workout

squat knee (wraps and belt)

barx10, 60kgx10, 60kgx5, 100kgx3, 140kgx3, 180kgx2, 220kgx2, 260kgx1, 300kgx1

Half squat suit and wraps

325x5reps (pb for 5 reps with half suit)

leg press

3 sets 12 reps

(moderate weight) I dont go really heavy on this exercise just heavy enough to manage sets of 12 and I dont rest at the top or the bottom and flex my legs all the way through the set.

standing calf raises super set with calf raises standing on 20kg disk

12 reps with calf raise maching then 15 reps on disk, 4 sets without a rest.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Friday 15th of january

deadlift workout

60kgx5, 100kgx5, 140kgx5, 180kgx3, 220kgx3, 260kgx2

briefs

300kgx2, 325kgx3 pb in briefs

dumbell rows

2 sets 12 & 10

seated wide bar rows - light

3 sets 12 reps

Hanging leg raises (weighted)

3 sets 20, 15 & 12 reps

Torso twists

3 sets 30 reps


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

monday 18th of january 2010

bench session

bench

60kgx10, 100x5, 125x3, 140x2, 155x2

shirt

200kgx2 (3 board), 220kgx2 (1 board), 230kgx2 (1 board), 230kgx2 (1 board), 230kgx2 (1 board)

close grip (16 inch)

100kgx2, 140kgx2, 170x2

lat pulldowns - lightweight

3 sets of 20 reps back was in agony after this set

James extensions

3 sets, 6,8,10

Dumbell curls

4 sets 15, 12, 10 & 8

Hanging leg raises

3 sets 10 reps - bodyweight

1 hour of judo, yes it hurt.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Hello mate, when I bench I tend to keep everything tight until I get to the bottom of the lift. When the bar reaches my chest I try and push my feet hard against the floor to give me a strong drive to start the bar moving. I try to flex my lats as much as possible along with keeping my triceps tucked in. I feel bench takes a lot of focus, getting your body in the right position can make hell of a difference to how much you can press. I try and take my time to set up and concentrate on my breathing as the bar is lifted off by the spotter.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Friday 22nd of jan

deadlift

60x10, 100x10, 140x5, 180x5, 220x5, 260x5, 310x1

weighted chins

bodyweightx10, 5kg diskx5, 10kg diskx3, 20kg diskx3 not strict reps on my last set found it a bit heavy.

seated pulldowns

3 sets 20 reps moderate weight

Hanging leg raises

3 sets 20, 30, 35


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Give it a go mate, also try and explode from the bottom as fast as possible. The more speed you can generate from the bottom the easyer the lift will become.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Bloody eventful day yesterday, popped to my local town and caught a guy snatching an old womans purse as I was popping to the health shop. I ushiro goshi'd him and managed to get the bag back with the help of some other people there, scum bag the woman was in her 80's.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

25th of jan 2010

bench press

60x10, 100x5, 125x3, 150x3, 162.5x3

shirt

200kgx1(4 board), 220kgx2(2 board), 235kgx2(1 board), 250kgx2(3 board), 275kgx2(4 board)

James press

3 sets 10 reps

tricep cable extensions

3 sets 12, 10, 10

alt dumbell curls

4 sets 12 reps

wide bar pull downs

4 sets 20 reps

30 mins grappling, walk on treadmill to cool down.


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

Well done mate. should have shoulder pressed the [email protected] while you were there. Did he get nicked in the end or did you just give him a slap and off he went?

Lifts going well mate - far and away beyond anything I would attempt.

all the best


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

> Well done mate. should have shoulder pressed the [email protected] while you were there. Did he get nicked in the end or did you just give him a slap and off he went?


Can just imagine the local press- World champion powerlifter- gets some training in while stopping a mugguing.



> As of today will be changing my training a little to prepare for the Bodypower expo. I will be taking a shot at Vadim Dovganyuk's European bench record of 300kgs,


soon to be Chris Jenkins European Bench record ;o)

@ bulk best of luck with the comp mate.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

He didnt move much after I scored an ippon  police arrived soon after and took him. Bloody awful that, the lady was petrified. Local papers down the gym last night. I would love to get that record, slowly getting my bench up. I'm hoping to bang out a big squat before it so even a pb bench will be a plus, looking forward to competing 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

weds 27th squat session

barx10, barx10, barx5, 60kgx5, 100kgx5, 140kgx2, 180kgx2, 220kgx2, 240kgx2,

Half suit

280kgx1, 300kgx2, 330kgx2 - 330kg felt easy, the set before felt difficult. Just goes to show setting up correctly makes a big difference. I got my breathing right and took my time setting up on the last set and after completing the set kept the bar on my back for a couple of seconds. I find this helps my balance and set up.

leg press

2 sets 20 reps

leg extensions

2 sets 20 reps

standing calf raises

5 sets 15, 12, 10, 8, 6

set to failure standing on 20kg disk


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Friday 29th of january

deadlift session

Deadlift - RAW just belt

60kgx5, 60kgx5, 100kgx5, 140x5, 180x5, 220x3, 260x2

suit

310x2

Not enough sets with suit, last set felt easy but I should really have pushed myself to do another.

weighted chins

bodyweight x 8, 5kg x 8, 10kg x 6

pulldowns - moderate weight

3 sets x 20

rope crunches

4 sets 20 reps

hanging leg raises

3 sets 15, 12, 10 reps

standing barbell curls

3 sets 12, 10, 8 alsmost no rest between each set increased weight on each set

45 min session of judo and pad work to finish.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Chris is fantastic reading ur training log....cheers for sharing it....

was just curious how u avoid getting burnt out so quickly?...iv been back on gear now for 4 weeks and encorporating heavy triples, doubles, singles and i am totally fooked already...classic CNS burn out signs.....be good to know how u avoid this


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Hello mate, great avatar pic and thank you very much glad you like the log.

I think your body adapts over time, if you have a look over at bigirongym.com a lot of the strongest lifters in the world lift heavy everyweek and keep a log on the site. A very strong lifter named Shawn Frankl hits fast explosive heavy triples/doubles/singles everyweek and improves every year. I find your body becomes conditioned to it over time. It takes a lot of getting used to and it does depend on your work life etc, I try to be atleast six weeks out from a contest all year. Try and listen to your body if you are feeling burnt out take an extra day to recover. I take a day off after each heavy session never training two heavy sessions in a row. You can try and deadlift heavy every ten days and do a lighter deadlift session on the 5th day in between if that makes sense. Chop and change and go by feel, it has taken me a long time to adapt but your body will adapt to anything if you give it time. Enthusiasm is a big factor in lifting heavy weights, you really got to have a burning desire if you want to go and squat 600, 700, 800 or even a 1000. You could also try and cut back on your assistance exercises if you are feeling taxed, I drop assistance closer to a contest when the compound lifts become really heavy


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

mon 8th feb

bench session

barx10, 60kgx10, 60kgx5, 100x5, 120x3, 150x3

shirt

200x3 4 board, 220x3 2 board, 230x3 2 board, 250x3 2 board * PB

close grip

100x5, 140x5, 170x1

James extensions

3 sets 12

I wanted to try to see how many dips I could do in a minute, warmed up with 2 sets of 20 reps, managed 40 reps in 30 seconds and my triceps started to scream in pain (lol). I will have to add this as a finishing exercise as I had a lovely pump at the end of my session.

lat pull downs

3 sets 20 reps

standing dumbell curls

3 sets 12 reps

I had 10 mins sit down then an hour of judo, did some grappling and went over a few moves like uchi mata. Happy days


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like training is going well mate!

Do you plan to compete in 100s all year or will you be doing 90s again?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

More than likely both mate, I find it motivating to chase after both records. Thanks very much Dig


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

weds 10th of feb

Squat

bar x10, 60kgx10, 60kgx5, 100x5, 140x5, 180x5 paused at bottom for 2 seconds, 230kgx2, 260x2

half suit

280x2, 310x2, 347.5x3 reps pb with straps down

narrow squats

100kgx5, 180kgx5, 215kgx5 - Did this exercise instead of leg press. I find they help my deadlift.

Calf raises super set standing on 20kg disk, 4 sets 20 reps back to back. I was in PAIN after this exercise, seems to work for me!!!!

torso twists 3 sets of 100

hanging leg raises

3 sets 20, 15, 10 with 10kg dumbell between my feet.

45 mins of judo, drills murdered me.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

fri 12th of feb

Used my new deadlift suit today, good fit felt great on the lockout.

Deadlift

60kgx10, 60kgx5, 100kgx3, 140kgx3, 180kgx3, 225kgx3, 265kgx3, 290kgx3, 330x1

seated rows with narrow attachment

3 sets 15, 12, 12 reps

Dumbell shrugs

90kg dumbells 3 sets 12 reps

20 mins focus pads - light


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

chris jenkins said:


> mon 8th feb
> 
> James extensions
> 
> What are those mate??? :confused1:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I will upload a video for you mate, I lie flat on a bench and use dumbells as you would perform normal tricep extensions only I bring my elbows lower so my upper arm is parallel with my body and not extended back like a normal extension. For me this exercise helps a lot if I need to bench to my belly on an opening weight if my bench shirt is very tight and it helps my bench in general.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

mon 15th of feb 2010

Bench

bar x10, 60kgx10, 10kgx5, 120kgx5, 140x2, 170x2

bench shirt

200kgx2 4 board, 220kgx1 2 board, 250kgx1 4 board, 250kgx1 4 board, 250kgx1 4 board

James extensions

4 sets 12, 12, 10, 10

standing dumbell front raises

3 sets 12 reps

Tricep pushdowns - wide attachment

3 sets 12 reps very light

wide grip pulldowns

3 sets 12 reps


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Monday 22nd of feb 2010

Bench press

Bar x10, 60kgx10, 100x5, 120x3, 140x3, 150x3

Shirt

200kgx2 (4 board), 220kgx2 (1 board), 240kgx2 (1 board), 257.5kgx2(1 board)

Tricep pushdowns

5 sets 12 reps

seated dumbell press

4 sets 12 reps

15 mins of light stretching, lunges, stretched torso/hams

*foam roller


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking strong bro!!

You competing Sunday Chris? Or just coming to watch?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

up up up


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Havent posted my log for some time, well done at the RAW comp Jason. Recovered yet bro?

I have been flat out with my training as of late.

15th of march

Bench session

barx10, 60kgx10, 100kgx5, 120kgx3, 140x3, 150kgx3, 160kgx1, 180kgx1

bench shirt

200kgx3, 220kgx1, 232.5kgx1, 242.5x3

close grip

140kgx3, 150kgx3

1 hour karate, basic drills then 45 mins sparring. My leg is killing me, got massive blister from from sweep


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

17th of march

Squat workout

barx10, barx10, 60kgx5, 100kgx5, 140kgx3, 180kgx3, 225kgx3 245kgx1

Half suit

280kgx1, 325kgx1(straps up), 375kgx1, 400kgx1 last set was not that high considering the weight, dont want to burn out but I dont feel that taxed from my squat sessions at the moment. I find its the deadlift that really kills me off.

No other assistance or leg exercises. My legs are still sore from karate, I was going to do another session tonight but I will get some rest for tomorrows deadlift session and then try and do some BJJ over the weekend.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey chris, how do you manage to do martial arts and Powerliting whilst recovering efficiently? Must be pretty hard.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

It depends what other activities I do in the week. For me my job means I sit down 8 hours a day so I have enough time to recover during the day, I have a 20 min nap before every workout and sleep 8-9 hours every night. I dont drink alcohol and I try to keep my stress levels down as much as possible. For example monday I did a heavy bench session had a whey protein shake then drove to karate did an hour session and got plenty of protein and carbs in after my session, the day after I had a full days rest. On the weds I went heavy on squats, I noticed my strength was fine. If anything I find karate helps with my balance for squating, my calves felt a little sore but my strength levels seemed fine. Thursday I had a full days rest rest then friday I deadlifted heavy working up to 320kg in my suit and then taking my foot stance in a little and working up to 240kg raw. Next week I will do less activities and more powerlifting, the week after I will do more judo. I just work it by how I feel and if I need a rest or see my strength dip then I will stop and take a rest. I do honestly believe you should stick to one sport to master it but I do like martial arts as it is a good stress reliever for me and I like to think a small session each week keeps me fast and explosive.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

19th of march

Deadlift

60x10, 100x3, 140x3, 180x, 220x3, 260x1, 300x1, 312.5, 322.5x1, 330x1

stiff leg deads

180x3,220x2, 240x1

upright rows ( clean the bar from the floor on each rep with dead stop)

40kgx10, 60kgx5, 60kgx5

standing alt dumbell curls

4 sets 12 reps


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

22nd of march

Bench press

barx10, 60x5, 100x3, 120x3, 140x1, 150x1, 160x1 All sets very easy, bench coming together nicely and recovering fast after each set.

Shirt

200kgx3 2 board, 220kgx1 1 board, 230kg touch, 250kgx1 plenty of power nice workout.

tricep extensions

3 sets 12 reps

1 hour 30 mins of karate, sparring and drills.

Post workout 50grams whey protein, powerade and aminos.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

24th of march

squat workout

barx10, 60x5, 100x5, 140x3, 180x2, 220x1, 260x1, briefs 280x1

Suit

325x1, 365x1, 365x1, 365x1

Raw (no belt)

100kgx5, 180x5, 220x2 paused both at bottom. All sets done narrow and stepping back.

Standing calf raises

4 sets 25, 20, 15 & 12

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

26th of march

deadlift session

60kgx5, 100x2, 140x2, 180x1, 220x1, 260x1, 310x1, 340x1

no belt or suit (narrow stance)

100kgx5, 180x5, 220x5

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

27th of march

Thought I would try out a BJJ class my mate Kevin Cox takes, I think its affiliated to prof Pedro Bessa. Really enjoyed this class, was a bit sore after deadlifting but after the warm up felt fine. I felt it worked my core and grip strength CANT BE A BAD THING.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

29th of march

bench workout

barx10, 60kgx5, 100kgx3, 120x3, 140x1, 150x1, 165x1

shirt

200kgx3 ( 2 board really difficult to touch), 230x1 (touch), 240x1

No assistance

1 hour of karate Sparring and drills - enjoyed.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Trainings looking good chris! Started getting into powerlifting myself, started a journal as well, but am yet to decide which comp to go for.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

any updates


----------

